# Redwood vs Doug Fir?



## TaskBoy (Sep 30, 2008)

For handrail stock (2 x 2, 2 x 4 and 4 x 4) how much less are mat'ls in DF vs Redwood? I'm trying to fit our budget and thus considering a mat'l switch. I'll be sure to caulk, prime, paint and maintian whatever we go with. Thanks.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 30, 2008)

You need to contact the local lumber store for that price, it all depends on where you live.
For starters, it will be double. And use the good fasteners, stainless steel.


----------



## TaskBoy (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks, InspectorD. How does DF hold up if I properly maintain it? We aren't real wet here in So. Cal. and the wood will be off the ground. Thanks.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 30, 2008)

No good for exterior, in my opinion.  Go with redwood, cedar or composites if you do not like PT wood.


----------



## sutcac (Nov 2, 2008)

It's admittedly been awhile since I priced redwood, but when I did my own deck a couple of years ago, Ipe was the same price as redwood.  This is a tropical hardwood (and there are some other names for it which are typically similar breeds) which has become increasingly popular in this area for those preferring real wood to a composite.

The problem with redwood nowadays is that most of it is so soft and open grain (as opposed to the old days of heartwood with harder, tight grain) that, IMO, it's not nearly worth the price.

The Ipe will last infinitely longer, I believe is now coming in sizes you can use or mill into railing, etc., but is hard as a rock so can be hard on blades, etc.  You'll need to pre-drill for all your screws and as Inspector D says, use all stainless.

It is just as tough to keep up the nice wood color as redwood, but I just let mine grey out, which I like just fine, and the maintenance is zero.

You may want to check to see if it sustainably harvested, this has been one criticism of it but no worse, IMO, than using redwood.


----------



## DeckPro (Mar 14, 2009)

If your going to caulk,prime and paint, it doesnt really matter. DF is considerably cheaper than RW. RW has a natural oil base in the wood versus DF having hardly any. But if you do it right the first time and spray paint it, dont brush it on. It will last a long time. As for the brazillian hardwoods like IPE they last damn near forever but if your on a budget DF will work just fine.


----------

